
Artificial Intelligence Will Do What We Ask. That’s a Problem - theafh
https://www.quantamagazine.org/artificial-intelligence-will-do-what-we-ask-thats-a-problem-20200130/
======
PaulHoule
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_%26_Frank](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Robot_%26_Frank)

